# Surgery tomorrow



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Sending Buddy healing vibes and tons of poodle (((hugs)))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sending hugs and healing thoughts - and will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I will definitely keep Buddy in my thoughts and will look for your post saying he's safely through the surgery. As far as bathing him, all I can tell you is years back I had to bring our then much loved dog to the Animal Medical Center in NYC and I just had to send her off clean and smelling pretty. I gave her a gentle wash, she was so sick I questioned whether it was wise, but she seemed calm and appeared to feel cared for as I shampooed and massaged her. 

I wish Buddy the best of luck and hope he's feeling well again real soon. Try to keep real calm and positive around him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor boy!! Wishing you and your boy all the best!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts and positive vibes! Get better soon, Buddy!!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes and good thoughts! Have decided not to put him in the tub. This dog is normally my shadow and if I leave a room so does he. I went downstairs a little bit ago for about 20 minutes and he stayed right where he was on my bedroom floor (he won't get on my bed right now). The thought of making him get in the tub makes me sad. I'm about to head up to petco to see what they have in the way of waterless shampoo and bath wipe type things. I'll do my best without a tub and water, heck I'm a nurse, I'm a pro at bed baths!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck Buddy. We'll be sending healing vibes down your way!!! Maybe when he's all healed up we can have a poodle play day.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well wishes and poodles kisses Buddy. :hug:

I am sure he will feel better an a couple weeks. :dancing:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope it goes smoothly, sending good thoughts!


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

if you have a Sally Beauty nearby they have a liquid shampoo that requires no rinsing, but since he seems to feel so yucky, I'd just let him rest and take care of the grooming later. He'll probably bounce back really quick and enjoy the pampering then.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*I just hate the thought of him going into surgery dirty and then staying dirty for who knows how long. Do y'all think it's mean to bathe him tonight?
So any good thoughts and prayers will be much appreciated tomorrow morning. Thanks guys![/QUOTE]*
Meghf:
I think that if your boy is not feeling well and I am sure he must have some pain due to the stones, I would forgo bathing him now and will wait until after the surgery. Usually a dog can be groomed/and bathed circa 10 days post surgery after the stitches come out. The last thing on my mind now when the dog is in discofort would be a bath. I am sure he is not that dirty that he can not wait an additional 10 days for the next bath.
Good luck to Buddy keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

More thanks for the well wishes! Don't worry guys, I didn't end
up bathing him, as the day has progressed he has become more uncomfortable and is most happy lying down. I'm so relieved we're taking him in tomorrow. He is not himself. Will be keeping a very close eye on him tonight.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Reesmom- Just wanted to say would love a poodle play date once Buddy's recovered! So glad to see someone else in Ga on here!

ETA: Just had a thought re: his recovery. Buddy was crate trained as a pup and for the first few years of life but we haven't crated him years. I'm 99% sure his crate is broken down in the basement, if it is, should I set it up? I don't think he'll be home alone after the surgery for awhile but just in case it's probably safest to have him in a crate, don't y'all think?


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to have it, just in case. I will send hopeful thoughts your way, good luck!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck Buddy!! Im sure everything will go just fine, but i know its hard Not to worry! Ill be sending good thoughts his way! Poor boy sounds really uncomfortable! Im glad they were able to get him in so soon. I am a big crate fan after surgery! My boy was crate trained as a puppy, but has been crate less for many many years. This spring we had to break out the crate again for an injury, and he still must go in it every day. Its right in our foyer.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

At Buddy's age, he might be just as well on a big cozy pillow with family nearby, if he hasn't been crated in years. Just play it by ear and see how he handles the surgery. Best wishes for a smooth surgery and speedy recovery.

Healing thoughts and prayers are with you and Buddy :kiss:.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think you should give him a bath. Baby wipes will do the job. As for crating, I think a comfortable dog bed will be better. Don't forget he will need to wear his 'lampshade' for at least 10 days.

Have you prepared some super soft towels? You might need to lay towels on his dog bed and your furniture because he might experience some 'leakage' after surgery. You may need paper towel and Nature's Miracle too - he might have some accidents in the first few days. If you have stairs at your place, you will need a baby gate unless you have someone there watching Buddy the whole time. He should not run up/down stairs after surgery. A lot of chew toys/bully sticks can also help entertaining him during his down time.

Good luck with everything. I'm sure Buddy will do fine. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sending more good wishes for Buddy today - I am sure he will fell a lot more comfortable once those marbles are gone.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! I think I'll set his crate up just in case we have to leave him home alone (which I do not anticipate happening) but mainly he'll be on his big comfy bed in the living room. He'll sleep in the guest room (it's on the main floor) so he doesn't have to do stairs. Unless he feels super crummy and just wants to lay around it will be tough keeping him from following me upstairs which means baby gate time. I think we still have one in the basement. 

Schnauzepoodle- We have plenty of old towels, I'll put those down for him. Have to get an enzyme cleaner, we don't have any, he hasn't had a pee accident in years and years. He's had some poop accidents but only when he had tummy problems. Going to have to invest in some toys, he's not usually a big toy guy but maybe some of the treat puzzles (once he's feeling good enough to eat) will occupy his mind. His favorite way to play is to rough house with us or my dad which will have to be put on hold for awhile obviously. 

I wonder if the vet supplies the "lampshade" or if I have to buy one at petco. I've definitely seen them there, either way it should be easy enough to get.

I dropped Buddy off at 8 this morning and he should be staying overnight tonight. They're going to call with an update when they're all done. I can't wait to get my boy back!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

We have also used just the bottom of a plastic-type crate with a cushion in it. It can contain any "oops" and the sides give a cozy feel. This will only work if his cone doesn't bump the sides. Thinking of you.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I usually do not crate my dog after any surgery, but watch them like a hawk for 10 days not to chew on the stitches as the wound can open.

I also watch for any and all swelling and discoloration around the surgical site to make sure that all is clean, not swollen and not oozing pus.

If you see any of the aforementioned call your vet ASAP.

Make sure that your vet gives him pain killers for at least 4 days post surgery and get the "Cone" to prevent him from chewing on his stitches.

In 10 days the sutures should be taken out and the dog back to normal.

Curtail any and all rigorous activites for the first week, you can walk him on a leash thought but VERY short walks during the day.

The first 3-4 days post surgery he should be kept quiet in the house..

If you are home to supervise than dont cage him, but if you are not you will have to or put a baby gate in a small room to contain him and prevent him from going up and down stairs which is Verboten after the operation.

Good luck with the surgery and do NOT worry about the anaesthetic.. It is safe and will not cause any harm to your dog. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well and it will !

Buddy will be so much happier when the stones are out and he will feel so much better, poor thing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thinking of you and Buddy today!!! Prayers for a safe surgery and speedy recovery. Please let us know when you hear something.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info Whitepoodles! Buddy's usually a velcro dog but when he gets home I'll be velcro Mama. I'm a pediatric nurse and have taken care of some super sick kids in my career but this is the first time taking care of a sick dog, so the more info I have, the better! I filled out a form this morning and checked yes to the question about wanting pain killers, I definitely don't want him to be in any pain! Luckily, we have a small guest room that Buddy usually sleeps in when I'm not home, it's on the first floor and is pretty dog friendly, so we'll put him in there at night. We'll just have to block off the couch somehow so he doesn't try and jump on that. Thanks again for all the info and reassurances, it really has helped!

Arreau- Thanks for the prayers! Will definitely update once I hear from the vet.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Meghf:

Just a thought ... maybe for the first few days to a week you can have Buddy sleep in your bedroom so that you can hear (if you are a light sleeper, I am...) if he chews or gnaws at the surgical site.

The Cone should help however some dogs detest it and find it cumbersome and very annoying.. They bump into objects and find it difficult to eat and drink.

Another thought, I think that if you cage him this will give him the opportunity to concentrate much more on his would than if he were in a larger gated area with toys around him etc.. so that his thoughts will be somewhat diverted from the wound.

Usually your boy will have an intravenous injection of Morphine (pain killer) before the vet releases him to you after the surgery and most vets will send you home with RYMADIL pain killers. 

If you note that Buddy sleeps alot after the surgery and does not poop during the day following surgery do not be alarmed. Many times dogs get constipated after having anaesthetic and they do tend to sleep alot.

This will take no more than 1-2 days until the anaesthetic leaves their system.

If you see that your dog continues to be tired or lethargic post surgery after the 1-2 days contact your vet.

Also do not feed the dog until the evening post him coming home to you.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Buddy! I know that you will both feel much better once this is over! 

FYI, they now have alternatives to the dreaded stiff huge Elizabethan collar, aka cone. One is an inflatable doughnut that goes around the neck; I believe another is a more flexible cone. I believe Fluffyspoos used the doughnut when she neutered Vegas. I might try Drs Foster and Smith to see what they have.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Buddy! I know that you will both feel much better once this is over!
> 
> FYI, they now have alternatives to the dreaded stiff huge Elizabethan collar, aka cone. One is an inflatable doughnut that goes around the neck; I believe another is a more flexible cone. I believe Fluffyspoos used the doughnut when she neutered Vegas. I might try Drs Foster and Smith to see what they have.


Fefalpoodles:

Yes I know they use the new one and asked my vet but he didnt have it.
If any of you here know where I can get the inflatable donut I would greatly appreciate it.. I had mentioned it to my vet and he will be ordering them for his clinic. He is usually up to date on all new stuff but not this yet.

Please let me know. Foster & Smith?? I will look their site up.
Thanks


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I am almost certain that I saw the inflatable cone at Petco in several sizes.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

A quick search of Drs Foster and Smith yielded these products:
Soft fabric cone:
Elizabethan & Recovery Collars: Comfy Cone at Drs. Foster and Smith

Inflatable donut:
Elizabethan Pro Collar for Dogs: ProCollar Protective Collar at Drs. Foster & Smith

I haven't used either of these products. I did delay using an e-collar when my first boy had bloat surgery and regretted it. He appeared to be leaving the sutures alone...until I was in the shower. So I would be very careful about relying on vigilance alone to keep a dog from messing with an incision.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> A quick search of Drs Foster and Smith yielded these products:
> Soft fabric cone:
> Elizabethan & Recovery Collars: Comfy Cone at Drs. Foster and Smith
> 
> ...



Feral poodle:
Thanks it is the donut I was looking for.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

like this one???

ProCollar Premium Inflatable Protective Collar at PETCO


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

whitepoodle- i know the donut and soft collars do NOT exist around here in saskatchewan. I looked and asked several vets about them last year and none had seen them.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Whitepoodles- Thanks again for more info! I love it. I'm planning on sleeping in the guest room with Buddy on an air mattress. Unfortunately my room is upstairs so he won't be able to go up there for awhile. I'd put him in with my Mom but I know she wouldn't wake up if he started moving around. My Dad is out of town or that would be fine, he wakes up to any small noise. I'm going to look for one of those donut situations, I know my dog and I know he won't eat or drink in the "cone of shame" (as my sister calls it). I'm hoping they'll have one at petco.

I'm still waiting for a call from the vet. I'm ready for an update!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thinking of Buddy today and can't help but come to PF at work  I am sure everything is going fine. You have experience taking care of sick kids throughout your career so I am sure you will be fine with Buddy.

So Buddy will be at the vet's tonight… you know there will be professionals around but of course, you will be worried because you don't get to see him. My vet banned me from visiting my dog that evening because he wanted Yonkie to stay super calm. He was crying in pain the first night he was home. He felt super guilty when he had had some accidents after surgeries - still remember that facial expression of his even though it's been 10+ yrs. 

But he bounced back REALLY quickly (I had to try very hard to stop him from hopping up the couch/bed, etc). I remember his urine became clear a few days after the surgery. So don't freak out if you still see some blood in his pee for the first few days.

Good luck x 100000000!!!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Change of plans- he's coming home tonight. I'm going to pick him up at 5. I guess my Dad misheard because he was never going to stay overnight. My mom just spoke to the vet who said they could keep him overnight but nobody's there after 7pm and he'd rather have him home with us monitoring him than alone in his kennel. His exact quote was "I'd feel better if he was at home with Nurse Meghan than here alone." I'll get post op instructions when I get there. 

Oh, forgot to say the surgery went well! The girl my Mom spoke with first (before Doc got on the phone) said "oh I came back from my lunch break and he was lying on the floor watching me, looking all cute." That's my boy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad to hear he has come through the surgery OK - now, why did I suspect he wouldn't be the only one sleeping down in the spare room this week?!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, I'll be right there with him! I told my Mom that and she replied "don't be ridiculous, you don't need to sleep down here!" And I said "oh but I do." Can't wait to see my sweetie!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay~ Good to know that things went well and that he's coming home tonight. Nobody would leave their pets at a clinic when nobody's there, right?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Meghf:

Congrats !!! Buddy made it and is ready to come home. 

I too would not of left him overnight at the clinic unless it is a 24/7 emergency facility where they have vet techs checking on the dogs 24. You were smart to chose taking him home and monitor him there. God forbid if anything happened at the vet during the night and no one is there who knows what may happen to Buddy.

My vet has 24/7 emergency with wonderful techs and that is the only way I would leave a dog post surgery there if there is 24/7 monitoring by professionals.

Let us know how Buddy feels tonight if you have a chance to post. I know all will be ok and you really do not need to worry, the dog may feel your anxiety and this is not good for him. Just relax around him, all will be fine....

LOLOL "cone of shame" this is a good one...


Lila & Jasper:

Thanks
I am going to get the Cone at Petco... It is by far the cheapest place to get it.. Foster and Smith charges double the price plus I have to pay for shipping for the same Item I can get at Petco 60% less.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Goodie! So glad to know Buddy will be at home where he belongs, recuperating under your good care. I'm happy the surgery went well. I do hope your "best Buddy" soon feels his best!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey eveyone!
I'm home with a very doped up puppy dog! Had a nice long chat with the vet who was very pleased with how things went. Got all sorts of post op instructions and med instructions. He has two different pain killers. He wagged his tail for about all of two seconds when he saw me. I can tell he's uncomfortable because he is moving slowly and carefully! He also needed some help in and out of the car. The vet techs were so sweet, they raved about what a wonderful dog he is and how sweet he is. I can tell that somebody spent some time with him because they braided a chunk of his ear fur! It's cute.

So that takes care of that. On to the other part of our experience. So yesterday when Buddy was acting so strangely I was convinced something was wrong with his back left leg. He seemed to be favoring it. I kept checking it, touching it, bending it and he never had a reaction. But when he would walk he was holding it funny. I checked the pads of his feet, nothing. So we just chalked it up to his bladder hurting from the stones. Well this morning when I woke up I noticed Bud had been nibbling at his back left hip area and it separated the fur and I could see that the skin was pretty red. Well I went to check it out more and noticed it was pretty warm and swollen. So I mentioned it to the doctor this morning and it turned out to be a pretty large cyst that hard ruptured. He had a sebaceous cyst in that exact spot that the vet looked at last week when we were in for the bladder stones so I'm wondering if that's what ruptured. So they shaved the fur around that and cleaned it out, etc and now I have a topical antibiotic to squirt in the wound and an oral antibiotic. The vet will look at that again when we go in for suture removal.

I still haven't gotten a good look at his abdominal incision but when he stands up next for his next potty break I'll sneak under there. He did pee when we got home and it was pretty bloody (thanks for the warning on that one SchnauzerPoodle)! Now he's resting in his bed. I gave him one of his pain meds and did his wound antibiotic so now I can leave him alone for a little bit and let him rest. He's pretty sad looking. 

I have a bowl of water pretty close to him that I've offered a couple times but he turns his head away. I know they gave him fluids in the case so I'm not feeling too stressed about him not drinking right now. I'm not planning on offering any food tonight. 

I'm attaching two pics, one of his poor drugged out face, you can see the braid in his ear and one of his hip wound (and btw, the white stuff in the wound in the pic is not pus, it's the topical antibiotic that I squirted in the hole). 

Thanks again for the good thoughts and support! It's really appreciated!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

His post op behavior is very normal . It may also take him a couple of days to poop and/or eat.. but you have to make sure you hydrate him.

He should not stop drinking water.

Poor baby a ruptured cyst.. make sure neither areas get swollen or dirty or infectied.

I would wash the cyst with HIBITANE (surgical soap) which is very mild and used for washing infected areas .

DONT use alcohol or Peroxide. you can do more damage. Best is to wash with surgical mild soap, Hibitaine (or Chlorhexadine) and rinse lightely... 

Leave the wound to air out.. do not cover it, it has to dry up.

Good luck.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> H
> I would wash the cyst with HIBITANE (surgical soap) which is very mild and used for washing infected areas .
> 
> DONT use alcohol or Peroxide. you can do more damage. Best is to wash with surgical mild soap, Hibitaine (or Chlorhexadine) and rinse lightely...


In the US Hibitataine is called Hibiclens. Most pharmacies carry it, but it may be kept behind the counter. And I agree... don't use peroxide it can affect healing. 

I'm glad Buddy is home and resting well. I'm sure he'll be feeling better in no time!!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm going to look for a place to buy Chlorhexadine, if I was working right now I'd be able to just get it at work but I just moved home and I'm still jobless. 

I'll offer him more water in a bit and if he refuses I have a syringe, I can get some in him that way. 

Time for me to shower, which means he'll be alone for a little bit, which means time for the cone. Poor baby.

ETA: Thanks for that info Celtickitti! I'll be heading to the pharmacy to ask if they have it a little bit later!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor guy! A double whammy! That looks sore. Bless his heart. I am glad he got through the surgery well. Hopefully he will be as good as new in no time at all!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You might want to even dilute the hibaclens and mist the area 2-3 times a day...just a light mist, not a soak down. I really hope he does well. Follow docotrs ordrs and ALSO trust your gut instinct. 

If they say one thing and your dog is doing something that you feel could be endangering his life, dont just wait things out. Go back, go to an emerrgency clinic if its 2 in the morning and you are seriously worried. My poor daughter KNEW her dog was heading downhill.....you just KNOW! You can see the flicker in they eyes, dog mothers KNOW! She was at a new vet due to moving and they told her "dont worry". I am really sending healing vibes and I want you to watch him like a hawk for the next 3 days. If his abdomen gets too hard and swollen, rush back to the vet. dont wait for him to pee it out....OK wait a tiny bit but not like 12-24 hours.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I know you are happy and relieved to have the scariest part over! Heres to a quick recuperation, and hoping he gets back to feeling like the old Buddy soon!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Poor baby! It breaks my heart to see them all out of sorts, and I'm sure you're wishing you could do SOMETHING to make him feel any bit better. 

I wish you a quick recovery Buddy boy!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope he recovers quickly! You might be able to buy some chlorhexidine from your vet. I know the last clinic I worked at would sell it for wound care.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I so happy for both of you that he came through the surgery okay. Poor boy must be wondering what hit him. Lots of good advice here to help you take care of him! Too bad about the cyst. It must really be sore. I'm sure all will heal in time. Hugs to you both.
_


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to know that Buddy is home! The way he is behaving is totally normal. But the bloody urine should clear up within the first few days (my schnauzer had 3 surgeries and the bloody urine cleared up within 3 days every time) so if it is not clearing up the first 4 days, you definitely should let your vet know about it. Oh, try to get him to sleep on his side. He may have minor 'leakages' the first few days and you don't want the urine set on his wound.

Healing vibes from me and Nickel~ Buddy will recover very soon and be your shadow again.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:nurseoor Buddy - I hope he gets well soon! Thank goodness that you mentioned that cyst to the doctor right away and something was able to be done quickly. Lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor boy I'm glad he's at home and everything is going well. Keep us posted.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Just a little bedtime updates. Thanks to everyone for the kind words, advice, info, and recommendations! It's so appreciated. We have been so blessed that this is the first surgery Bud has needed since he was neutered 9 years ago. 

Partial2poodles- Thanks for the advice on the spray bottle, I'll probably look into doing that. Also thanks for mentioning following my gut, I'm a true believer in gut instincts. Twice in the past week my gut has said something's wrong (on our walk/run right before he started peeing blood he was acting off and yesterday when he wasn't himself at all) and both times (unfortunately) something was off. Luckily, in terms of fixability, both the bladder stones and cyst are pretty fixable. I will be on my toes for the next 3 days, for sure!

Buddy has had a good past few hours. We're settled in for the night. I'm a little nervous he's going to try and jump on the bed in the middle of the night. I have a feeling I'll sleep pretty lightly so hopefully I'll hear him if he moves around. He drank some water, he's peed again, and he's got his pain meds on board. I finally looked at his abdominal incision and it looks good. It took me awhile to work up the courage, funny how you get squeamish about certain things. I've taken care of patients with some pretty interesting wounds that don't phase me at all but try making me look at my dog's incision and I'll have an issue! 

Funny story- Buddy was sleeping in his bed in the living room and my mom and I were watching TV. Well one minute he's in his bed asleep and the next thing we know he stood up and walked toward my mom. So we're both saying to him, "what do you need, what's up?" I figure maybe he has to pee so I better take him out. I hook up the leash and head for the front door. Well he stops dead in his tracks in front of the coffee table and I look down to see my mom had brought a piece of pie over and set the plate with the pie on the coffee table. Sure enough, Buddy was staring at it longingly, like he would have if he was feeling great. My mom and I burst out laughing. No pie for Bud tonight! It was good to see a little bit of his normal self coming out.

Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so glad Buddy is settling in and starting to show his character. The pain meds and residual anesthesia make them look so vulnerable. Wishing you and Buddy a peaceful night and a glorious day tomorrow. Thanks for keeping us posted on his progress.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh poor Buddy, a cyst on top of everything else. I suppose the good news is that having it burst now, and not in a few weeks time, means the cone will take care of both wounds at once and he will only need it for a few days. 

Hope you both managed to sleep, and he is feeling OK this morning.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Guys!
Just a little update and some pics. We had a good night. Well Buddy did. I did not sleep well, kept waking up to check on him. When morning came around Buddy and I settled ourselves in the kitchen with my Mom. Buddy in his bed and me by the fireplace in a big comfy chair. We both took long naps this morning and I slept soundly knowing my Mom was there! 

We've stayed on top of pain meds and it's a blessing and a curse because obviously I don't want my boy in pain but he thinks he can do more than he can (ie trying to jump on beds). So reining him in has been interesting (should be an interesting 10 days till those sutures are out). His cyst/wound is looking good, drying up nicely, I'm going to take pics ever day just as a reference point for healing (it's the nurse in me, eek)! I still need to get my hands on the Hibiclens, my pharmacy didn't have it so I'm going to call around.

The vet called to check on him this morning. We mentioned we're having trouble getting him to drink (he was drinking great last night but this morning was refusing again). I gave him some water with a syringe but that was a struggle. They suggested some wet food for the liquid in it and to get him to start eating. I went up to petco and got some cans of Wellness. I only gave him a little to start mixed with some kibble and it was like he realized how hungry he is. I felt bad not giving him more but I want to go slow (no puking)! So far so good on that front. And the food made him thirsty so he drank some water after that.

Still peeing blood and he had a nice large pee this morning and medium pee a little bit later this morning and then the last two times he peed it was only a little tiny bit. I'm wondering if he's feeling some urgency and thinks he has to go but doesn't really so only a little comes out. He also didn't have a lot in his bladder, I'm sure. Now after he's had some water we'll see how he does. 

He did start to go for his incision today so on went the cone. Well he hated it. So I got him a donut and he's much more comfortable. I'm attching some pics. 

Here's to another good day! He's been wagging his tail a lot and his personality is coming back. It's great to see.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great to hear he's doing well! Hope it's relatively smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so glad Buddy is starting to feel better!! Did he put those pillows on the floor to lay on?? 

Just be careful with the donut... I've seen dogs get to their stiches with one on. If they are really determined they can still get to them. 

I'd try a larger CVS/Rite Aid/Walgreens for the Hibiclens. It shouldn't be to hard to find(hopefully)


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Celtickitti- That's good to know about the donut! He's with me right now so no worries on that front and if I have to leave him we can go back to the cone. Funny about the pillows, no he didn't put them on the floor himself haha! It's be pretty impressive if he had though. He's a pillow freak, just loves soft squishy things. I went to my local grocery store pharmacy which might be why they didn't have the Hibiclens, I'll go to a larger chain pharmacy next time.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

meghf said:


> Still peeing blood and he had a nice large pee this morning and medium pee a little bit later this morning and then the last two times he peed it was only a little tiny bit. I'm wondering if he's feeling some urgency and thinks he has to go but doesn't really so only a little comes out. He also didn't have a lot in his bladder, I'm sure. Now after he's had some water we'll see how he does.



Good to hear that Buddy is doing good. The peeing situation sounds very familiar. And I think you are right - Buddy probably is feeling some kind of urgency but he doesn't really have a lot in his bladder. Another possibility is he senses that you are watching or even looking forward to him peeing and he's trying to 'comfort' you like, "mom, no worries, look, I pee okay". 

At least that's what my vet back then told me. That's why he told me to feed Yonkie some chicken broth (boil 1 cup of water with a tiny piece of chicken breast; no oil no salt) to encourage extra water intake. That will help clearing up the bloody pee. And it also prevents the dog from squeezing too hard trying to please you by being 'productive'.

Keep the updates coming. I am sure we all want to know that how both you and Buddy are doing. Don't forget to take some rest yourself.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

And we're back in the cone and miserable again. As Celtickitti pointed out, some dogs can still get to their wounds in the donut and Buddy is one of them. Bummer. He was so much happier in the donut. He only had it on for about an hour so I'm hoping I can return it and get my money back (it was 30 bucks) others that are considering the donut, don't waste your money.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh well, better to be uncomfortable for a week than to open the wound which can pose a threat to his health and further expenses for you..
I would just watch him and take off the cone ONLY if you are able to supervise him with you in the same room,


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

My thoughts exactly whitepoodles! He's getting used to the cone, snoozing away at my feet. I just love this dog. Luckily I was with him when he managed to get to his incision so he didn't do any damage and I switched him to the cone right away.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Good thinking.

Make sure that the surgical site does not appear yellowish or bluish or reddish.. these are signs of infection and inflammation. 
Wash very lightely with the surgical soap and rinse.. but most important let the wound dry up.


----------

